# all this whip stimulation - rant???



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

so yeah seems to be the in thing these days to go to a training field and every other person is cracking a whip. seen guys take there dogs into the quiet of the car park to do obed cos the dog has been conditioned to go into drive and look for the bite when it hears a whip, usually ends up the dog being corrected for not being fully there in the obed - poor dog has been classically conditioned from birth to go into drive and look to bite at the sound of a whip??? 

also seeing more vids from euro with prospects being advertised dogs lined up on tables and the trainer walks down the line cracking the whip and the dogs going nuts for the sleeve.

we have puppy factories but to me these are just heavy duty training factories - get a dog nuts in drive for the sleeve due to whip stimulation, makes for good 2 minute vid to send to rich american buyers and see a dog all spit, fire and fang for the sleeve.

to me it seems to be a form of escape training, - as long as your trying to swallow the sleeve you will avoid a niggling sting to the feet. screw that type of training - only reason i use a whip is to desensitise my dog to the sound of a whip so it means absolutely nothing to the dog.

i would have moved my dog on if i had to use whip stimulation to get him into drive for the bite.


rant off.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I watched a great video about how and when to use a whip. As a result, there is very little whip cracking when I train now


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

cool, a vid you can share? i want others i know to see it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe you're at the wrong club.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

A whip is a training tool and I think it can be used but shouldn't be used so much that the dog should be reliant on it. I don't think it should be used once the dog is older and doesn't need as much stimulation in training. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

